# Improve Towing



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

OK all, here are some photos of my truck and TT. Not matter what I do to the WDB setup, the outcome is about the same.
What are some aftermarket product I can install to improve the handling. For the most part my rig handles well, until heavy winds and trucks passing me (both directions). My truck has not rear sway bar installed. What can you tell from the photos I posted?




































Front right side tire gap








Rear right side tire gap


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My recommendation would be to tilt the head back farther to make some use of the WD bars. That should get you some more transfer to the front end. What weight bars are they?? They look a little weak.

I think I would drop the ball a hole or 2 also, as the trailer is sitting level, but your truck is rear end weary. If you get everything level, that is where you need to start.

Also, ditch the friction sway bar and get yourself a dual cam setup.

The friction bars aren't good for anything over 20-24 foot.

Steve


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> My recommendation would be to tilt the head back farther to make some use of the WD bars. That should get you some more transfer to the front end. What weight bars are they?? They look a little weak.
> 
> Also, ditch the friction sway bar and get yourself a dual cam setup.
> 
> ...


Tilt the head back even more than it already is? I will try it, there is an adjusting bolt that I can play with until I like the setting. Do I have to add more washers?

If the friction bar is no good, why would the TT dealer put it on my setup?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

For the same reason my first dealer sent me home with a loose hitch, the wrong brake controller, and a friction bar for my 28 footer.........they just don't know any better.

The best way to do a hitch is start from scratch, read the instructions, and do it yourself. If the dealer set your equipment up, did you have your truck and trailer loaded for camping?? Most likely not, so now the setup is off a couple hundred pounds from the start.

Not sure on the washers.....I have a Reese head that doesn't use washers.

Steve


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> For the same reason my first dealer sent me home with a loose hitch, the wrong brake controller, and a friction bar for my 28 footer.........they just don't know any better.
> 
> The best way to do a hitch is start from scratch, read the instructions, and do it yourself. If the dealer set your equipment up, did you have your truck and trailer loaded for camping?? Most likely not, so now the setup is off a couple hundred pounds from the start.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Can you send me a link your suggestion?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I've got your fix, but wont be on the market til this winter/spring. Thats all I will say, as I'm having the patenting done right now..

There is nothing on the market like this, and this thing will make your tow behind trailer tow better than a 5th wheel..

I have taken my 20 year trucking knowledge along with an old patent from the 50's that wasnt technically possible in the 50's and applied to the towing world. So I am basically appling new technolgy to an old questionable idea.

It removes all sway and porposing.. I'm being truthfull here! You trailer tows so well its astonishing.. The horse trailer people will love this as tongue movement tranfers right to the horses in the trailer.. this will make the horse trailer ride like a Cadillac.

I had this idea just to fix the problem on my setup, I wasnt planning on starting anything.. It works so well I have to bring it to the market. It makes towing a breeze and will enhance safety 10 fold.

I really dont know what to say. But I have had a couple multi millionairs look at this and they love it so much, they are helping me get this off the griound.. A banker looked at it and told me what ever it takes we must get this into the publics hands..

If you can hang till spring I can make your f150 tow that trailer better than a 1 ton towing a 5th wheel.

We are figuring on a sale price of the 1500- 2000 dollar range. But thats still in the air right now.

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

An Equal-i-zer 1,200/12.000 lb set up would be a good place to start









Our dealer installed a useless friction sway bar on our 28krs. I think we towed it twice before disposing of it and buying the Equalizer Hitch.

A friction sway bar has no business being on a tt larger than about 23 feet...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

dharris said:


> For the same reason my first dealer sent me home with a loose hitch, the wrong brake controller, and a friction bar for my 28 footer.........they just don't know any better.
> 
> The best way to do a hitch is start from scratch, read the instructions, and do it yourself. If the dealer set your equipment up, did you have your truck and trailer loaded for camping?? Most likely not, so now the setup is off a couple hundred pounds from the start.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Can you send me a link your suggestion?
[/quote]
What brand is your setup?? I see it has the flat bars that go into the round holes on the head, but its hard to tell what else is there.

Steve


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great photos - and a nice rig, too! You asked, so I'll give you my humble opinion.

Your trailer looks like it is sitting pretty level, and perhaps just a tad lower in the front, which is good. But your truck seems to be squatting quite a bit more in the rear and raised some in the front. This will make you "steering light" and is most likely what is causing all the wiggle. Your WD Hitch does not seem to be transferring enough weight to the front axle. What type of hitch do you have and what weight are the bars?

Keystone's website has the specs for your trailer, so I'm guessing that you have about 6800#-7000# of trailer and gear, which would bring your tongue weight to around 750# if all the gear is loaded evenly from front to rear. And your trailer is nearly 30' long. Your trailer and mine are nearly equal in length, weight, and tongue weight, so I can kinda relate.

I'd say that you need at least 1000# bars but my advice is (and I use) 1200# bars.

My dealer set me up with a Robin Hitch (chain-type) with 1000# bars and a Reese friction sway control device. It was a white knuckle experience, especially with any cross-wind or when encountering big trucks. I bought an Equalizer hitch this last spring and I love it, because I no longer have any wiggle at all. It was the best $400 I've spent so far on the trailer! Others here swear by their Reese Dual Cam setup, too. Either is a good choice. (If you have a Reese, perhaps you can upgrade it to the dual-cam sway control?)

The friction-type sway control device is no good for you, because they are pretty much useless on any trailer longer than 24' (as experience has taught me). What you need is a hitch that will transfer the weight and take care of the sway. You, like me, probably don't want to spend more money on another hitch, but once I got it installed and fine tuned, I couldn't be happier.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I've got your fix, but wont be on the market til this winter/spring. Thats all I will say, as I'm having the patenting done right now..
> 
> There is nothing on the market like this, and this thing will make your tow behind trailer tow better than a 5th wheel..
> 
> ...


Stop teasing us Carey!!!


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Great photos - and a nice rig, too! You asked, so I'll give you my humble opinion.
> 
> Your trailer looks like it is sitting pretty level, and perhaps just a tad lower in the front, which is good. But your truck seems to be squatting quite a bit more in the rear and raised some in the front. This will make you "steering light" and is most likely what is causing all the wiggle. Your WD Hitch does not seem to be transferring enough weight to the front axle. What type of hitch do you have and what weight are the bars?
> 
> ...


My bars are Robbins and are rated at 1000#. The entire hitch setup is Robins.
"My dealer set me up with a Robin Hitch (chain-type) with 1000# bars and a Reese friction sway control device. It was a white knuckle experience, especially with any cross-wind or when encountering big trucks."
You can sure say that again!!!! On our way back from the lake, I have to drive through a pass that gets very windy and allot of trucks travel it.
Thank you for your advice, and thanks for the kind words on my truck and photos.
Don


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> For the same reason my first dealer sent me home with a loose hitch, the wrong brake controller, and a friction bar for my 28 footer.........they just don't know any better.
> 
> The best way to do a hitch is start from scratch, read the instructions, and do it yourself. If the dealer set your equipment up, did you have your truck and trailer loaded for camping?? Most likely not, so now the setup is off a couple hundred pounds from the start.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Can you send me a link your suggestion?
[/quote]
What brand is your setup?? I see it has the flat bars that go into the round holes on the head, but its hard to tell what else is there.

Steve
[/quote]

You are correct on the bars. the hitch is s a robins system.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> I've got your fix, but wont be on the market til this winter/spring. Thats all I will say, as I'm having the patenting done right now..
> 
> There is nothing on the market like this, and this thing will make your tow behind trailer tow better than a 5th wheel..
> 
> ...


Stop teasing us Carey!!!
[/quote]

Dead serious!!! Next hurdle is getting NHTSA approved... Out of everything this is the biggest obstical..

I'm forming a Corporation, dealer program, and website for this new hitch, buying machinery, renting a building.. Getting ready to mass produce these things.

I have been so busy with this I am having real trouble finding the time to work my normal trucking job.. lol

Every weekend this whole summer has been totally dedicated to this.. I havent camped since mem day. But for the safety of the towing public I must get this thing out there..

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> We are figuring on a sale price of the 1500- 2000 dollar range. But thats still in the air right now.


But, you'll be offering all of your close Outbacker friends the Cost price right??


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

skippershe said:


> We are figuring on a sale price of the 1500- 2000 dollar range. But thats still in the air right now.


But, you'll be offering all of your close Outbacker friends the Cost price right??








[/quote]

Defiantly!

I am making one just for light towing, under 12000 lbs. This will work great with our Outbacks.

I am also making one capable of a 3500 pound tongue weight 25000 lb pull weight. For large class A's towing large race car trailers.

Also working on buliding a hitch to remove all tongue weight off the back of 5th wheel's towing a second trailer. That way it really is possible to tow two trailers safely.

Also working on one for Motorcycles, so its possible to actaully tow a small trailer with none of the tongue weight applied to the motorcycle..

For those wondering it is not a dolly. The trucking world knows how to haul something. I took what I have learned over the years and am appling it to RV's.

Carey


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> We are figuring on a sale price of the 1500- 2000 dollar range. But thats still in the air right now.


But, you'll be offering all of your close Outbacker friends the Cost price right??








[/quote]

Defiantly!

I am making one just for light towing, under 12000 lbs. This will work great with our Outbacks.

I am also making one capable of a 3500 pound tongue weight 25000 lb pull weight. For large class A's towing large race car trailers.

Also working on buliding a hitch to remove all tongue weight off the back of 5th wheel's towing a second trailer. That way it really is possible to tow two trailers safely.

Also working on one for Motorcycles, so its possible to actaully tow a small trailer with none of the tongue weight applied to the motorcycle..

For those wondering it is not a dolly. The trucking world knows how to haul something. I took what I have learned over the years and am appling it to RV's.

Carey
[/quote]

Really this is a huge tease. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## MacJedi (May 28, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> We are figuring on a sale price of the 1500- 2000 dollar range. But thats still in the air right now.


But, you'll be offering all of your close Outbacker friends the Cost price right??








[/quote]

Defiantly!

I am making one just for light towing, under 12000 lbs. This will work great with our Outbacks.

I am also making one capable of a 3500 pound tongue weight 25000 lb pull weight. For large class A's towing large race car trailers.

Also working on buliding a hitch to remove all tongue weight off the back of 5th wheel's towing a second trailer. That way it really is possible to tow two trailers safely.

Also working on one for Motorcycles, so its possible to actaully tow a small trailer with none of the tongue weight applied to the motorcycle..

For those wondering it is not a dolly. The trucking world knows how to haul something. I took what I have learned over the years and am appling it to RV's.

Carey
[/quote]

Well I'm about ready to buy a Hensley so where's the sign up list?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

MacJedi said:


> We are figuring on a sale price of the 1500- 2000 dollar range. But thats still in the air right now.


But, you'll be offering all of your close Outbacker friends the Cost price right??








[/quote]

Defiantly!

I am making one just for light towing, under 12000 lbs. This will work great with our Outbacks.

I am also making one capable of a 3500 pound tongue weight 25000 lb pull weight. For large class A's towing large race car trailers.

Also working on buliding a hitch to remove all tongue weight off the back of 5th wheel's towing a second trailer. That way it really is possible to tow two trailers safely.

Also working on one for Motorcycles, so its possible to actaully tow a small trailer with none of the tongue weight applied to the motorcycle..

For those wondering it is not a dolly. The trucking world knows how to haul something. I took what I have learned over the years and am appling it to RV's.

Carey
[/quote]

Well I'm about ready to buy a Hensley so where's the sign up list?
[/quote]

Dont let me stop ya.. lol 
Just was looking at that F150 and thinkin thats what my rig used to look like.. You can add all the weight dist stuff you want to that rig and still gonna be a handfull to tow with..

So I got to thinking last winter and came up with an idea. Done a patent search and found something from the 50's that had the mechanical idea I was thinking of.. So it all started. I used some of what I found and what was in my head. The first one I built worked flawless. I built it prolly 3 times too heavy because i didnt want to have an accident while figuring if this idea would work. At first I done all my testing after midnight on fri and sat nights.. All went well, so I started doing extreme testing with it to find its maximums.

Some of it works off of air pressure so the tow vehicle will have to have a 12volt compressor installed. Several electrical controllers, solinoids and pressure switches. the air system will mirror what is used in trucking... But since it uses air, this enables the trailer tongue to ride on air making the ride unbelievable. My 1200 pound tongue weight is able to be supported with 55-60 psi of pressure. This makes the ride great, as supporting loads with lower pressure returns a great ride.

My semi's air suspension supports 80k distributed across the truck using 60 psi of air pressure to support it, so it rides really well. But like I said there is more than just air making this thing work.. But gotta get to bed, so i can be up at 3 am for my day of truckin fun! plus I have said enough for now.. Cant wait to get the website up and runnin so all can finally see what has consumed me this year!

Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Your reeling me in. Slowly. I applaud your persistance and ingenuity, as it has been explained so far. Cant wait to see more.
DT


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I've got your fix, but wont be on the market til this winter/spring. Thats all I will say, as I'm having the patenting done right now..
> 
> There is nothing on the market like this, and this thing will make your tow behind trailer tow better than a 5th wheel..
> 
> ...


Good for you Carey, I hope everything goes well and you get it on the market soon. There are a big need for better and safer hitches. I'm looking forward to see it. Keep on truckin


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

dharris said:


> ....What are some aftermarket product I can install to improve the handling. .....










maybe a Hensely Arrow?


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Back to the subject at hand. A local Trailer repair shop has pointed me toward the equalizer hitch.
anyone have any direct experience with this setup?

http://www.equalizerhitch.com/


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

dharris said:


> Back to the subject at hand. A local Trailer repair shop has pointed me toward the equalizer hitch.
> anyone have any direct experience with this setup?
> 
> http://www.equalizerhitch.com/


Probably only 1/2 the people on this site








You still need to setup that hitch to distribute the weight front to back, but it will be much better for sway control.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

It's the best friction sway system you can buy. Go for it!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

kjdj said:


> It's the best friction sway system you can buy. Go for it!


Im very happy with mine!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We love ours!

-CC


----------

